

I can't recommend attending the Starter League - kellyaj
http://www.callmekung.com/2013/03/i-cant-recommend-attending-starter-league/

======
deedubaya
I think the problem here is the expectation that completing the course would
automatically get you a job. So much more is required, and I think the Starter
League is a fast track to obtain that knowledge, not an airplane ticket. It
should be sold as one, but students also need to be realistic.

